

Show HN: TOP.ST – Real-time news ratings - baryshev
https://top.st/

======
baryshev
Hello, HN. This is my second attempt to show this project. TOP.ST - it's a
real-time news monitoring service.

Since my previous post project has undergone many improvements.

1\. Full redesign. Now it looks more clean and modern.

2\. Performance improvements.

3\. Ranking algorithm improvements.

4\. 11 Countries and 5 languages added.

Much work is still ahead, any feedback can help me a lot. Thanks!

P.S. More countries will be added in near future.

------
aakilfernandes
Very nice. You should have an email signup and automatically email out daily
updates.

~~~
baryshev
Thanks. Interesting idea. Like a daily briefing. Added to todo list.

------
purplefish614
Looks good. Waiting for Argentina.

~~~
baryshev
Thanks for your reply. New countries will be added as soon as possible (one-
two weeks).

------
odc
This is great! I like the minimalist design. Bookmarked!

